# Going it alone abroad.



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi just wondering what you girls do as I dont know if Im brave enough to do this on my own.  Because money is limited I am thinking of going for DIVF at Reprofit, I could have 2 goes there but can only afford 1 in this country due to the cost. I am worried of the thought of going over there on my own, I dont expect a friend to come with me as its not fair to expect them to pay out for flight/hotel etc and unfortunately I cant afford to pay someone.  Do any of you that have had treatment abroad gone on your own?  if so how did you find it.  If I did decide to deffinately go then hopefully someone else maybe going over at the same time so that wouldnt be as bad.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Tillie,

Several of the girls have gone on their own, but you'll probably find you won't actually be alone. If you check out the Reprofit board there are dozens of ladies having tx there - they've started separate threads for each month and you're bound to find someone else there at the same time as you.....

I travel all the time for work so I'm completely used to it and have no probs at all with going by myself, but I know it's hard when you're not used to it. What is it you are most worried about? I find (when on business trips) the hardest part is evenings, especially mealtimes. But I just take a book/magazine to read and as long as you choose your restaurants etc carefully (again lots of recommendations on Reprofit thread) then it's not a problem. If you've got one, good idea to take laptop and DVDs (or portable DVD player) to keep you entertained. 

I know this might sound easy for me to say because I'm so used to travelling (on and off planes every couple of weeks for work long and short haul trips - until this year when I've put a stop to it so I can have IVF) but maybe you should try to look at it as a good opportunity for a little holiday combined with the baby making! Prague is quite close to Brno - close enough for a day trip or a couple of days between EC and ET. My and my sister went to Prague last Xmas and it's lovely - loads to see and do, really safe and easy to get around. Vienna is also quite close to Brno I think (if I end up at Reprofit I'm going to go to Vienna between EC and ET as I've not been before). 

I'm sure some of the girls who have been by themselves will be along to reassure you soon - from everything I've heard Brno is easy to get around, the hotels are great, the people friendly and you shouldn't have a problem at all....don't let your worries about the travel stop you going ahead - you can do it!

Laura
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

I guess I am just a bit of a worry wart  I get a bit panicky if I dont where I am and also worry about being a lone female in an unknown place.  Another question,  have read on the board its not a good idea to fly if pregnant, do you think having the treatment abroad can lessen the chances as obviously we have to fly home.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I know it's hard when you're not used to travelling on your own, but from everything I've read on here, Brno is very safe and friendly and you will be fine as a woman on your own....

Yes, I often think about the flying thing - but Reprofit has great success rates so it clearly hasn't affected all the women who have travelled there, including the ones who fly back and to from the US....


Laura
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Tillie,

I'm currently in Brno alone, I'm used to travelling around Britain on my own, but not abroad and although a little nervous its ok.
I have been out here before though with my mum and Dottie P was also here at the same time along with another FF - so am at a slight advantage. No FF's this time though   but usually is at least one other.

If you read the Reprofit thread there is lots of wonderful info about getting around that makes it so easy.
i do find the evenings the worst, eating out alone, but at the moment the weather is lovely and there are lots of restaurants with tables outside so seems less daunting and great for people watching.

Ther have been so many successes on the reprofit thread, so I don't worry about the flying home. Lots of women fly without knowing they are pregnant.

Hope this helps

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi tillie

If you checkout the Reprofit thread (under Czech Republic) there are loads of hints about Brno.  I am also used to travelling abroad on my own so wasn't too worried but it's definitely better when there's someone else around. There are so many girls from this site going to Brno you'll probably overlap anyway. I met up with Roo my first time and the second time an american couple who were lovely - I thought couples might be a bit judgemental about me being single but not at all!

I have to say I felt very, very safe in Brno.  Its quite small & compact so you can pretty much walk everywhere - lots of little cafes and restaurants to mooch about in.  I don't particularly like eating alone in the evening but nobody really paid me any heed.

Do let me know if you want any more info...

Take care
Dottie
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Tillie....and welcome!  I hope the others have reassured you about travelling alone.  I am very comfortable with it too but know it can be daunting if you're not used to it.  I am sure you'll end up out there at the same time as others anyway...there's a real momentum building up of more and more of us heading out there!  

..Dinky xx


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thankyou guys, I do feel better after reading your posts.  I'll keep you updated 

x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Tillie

Just to let you know I am going to Brno alone next week - but there will be a couple of other girls there at same time so hoping to meet up with them. Will let you know how it goes etc

Misti x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Good luck Misti, will be good if you could let me know thanks


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Tillie !

As promised, I am here to report on my trip to Brno alone!

Firstly, I used the Reprofit boards a lot, and in particular, the one for the month I was going, i.e Spetember. That way, I knew who else was going to be there at the ame time as me, and by PM'ung them and swappoing mobile numbers etc, was able to contactthem whilst there and meet up with them.

I was fortuante enough that another FF lady and her DH were on same flights as me going and returning, so I sat with them, but there were a lot of people ( both sexes) travelling alone, so no-one thinks anything of it. Plus it is a short flight - meant to be 1 hr 50 mins, but shorter than that both ways for me  
I also asked the other ladies who were going at same time where they were staying, and deliberately booked into one of the hotels where I knew there would be someone else staying at same time. I had dinner with them the first evening and dinner with 3 other FF ladies and their DH's  second night. Only meal I had alone was breakfast first morning, and that was fine, No-one looks at you, and there are other people alone, on business trips etc too.

I went into town on my own during the day, and felt totally safe. I didn't go in the evening alone though, so can't comment, but I think if you are careful with your bag etc, it will be fine.


The clinic itself is lovely. I saw Stepan and he is so nice - puts you completely at ease etc. He doesn't ask anything about your situation re being single etc.

I hope this gives you some reassurance! I am going back out there next month for DIUI so am joining October Reprofit board - seems to be mostly USA ladies for some reason !

Take care
Love
Misti x
So, don't be afraid!!


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

As the other posts have suggested, once you get out there you will find your way... A bit daunting but I think that even considering this route shows courage and determination to move your life along in the way it was meant to go - so just keep believing that you can do this...and if you doubt, remember that there is always support to keep you positive..

I've had 3 IUIs that havent worked and I can appreciate the dilemma you have over costs.  Even to do IvF once is a bit beyond what I have financially but will stretch it somehow as it may be my last possibility...I was curious about you saying that you could get 2 attempts in reprofit for one in UK.  I tried to get information on costs on reprofit website ... any figures you want to share on that?

S.


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi S


I have copied and pasted price list Stepan sent me - all prices in Euros. Hope it helps  

Love
Misti xx

IVF cycle	1000 €
IVF cycle without ET 700 €
Intracytoplasmatic sperm injection (ICSI) 300 €
Assisted hatching (AH) 150 €
Extended cultivation  (PK)	250 €
Embry transfer set	100 €
Sperm freezing	50 €
Embryos freezing	100 €
Annual fee for keeping frozen embryos 50 €
Frozen-thaw embryo transfer	200 €
MESA/TESE	500 €
Drugs for IVF (recFSH - Puregon, Gonal)	1300 - 1500 €
Drugs for OD cycle  (depot GnRH inj., Estrofem, Utrogestan)	280 €
Donor sperm	100 €
IUI	100 €
OOcyte donation cycle	3100 €


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Misti ~ I may have to rethink my lwc tx...

I might explore the reprofit route a bit more and check out success rates etc..

Sharon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

And its 1000 for Donor Embryo xx


----------

